# Auto Insurance carries over to rentals.



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

I've just begun planning a trip (within Mexico).
I intend to rent a car.
I just confirmed that my Mexican AXA policy covers me (at least the Civil Responsibility piece anyway) - for a 'like' car.

Next thing I need to check out is how to get a good price for the rental.
Do any of my fancy Mexican credit cards buy me anything ?
How about if I take out a US AAA membership ? Does that help with Mexican car rentals or hotel bookings ?
Any other ideas appreciated...


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Whatever you get make sure you have legal aid


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

I guess I'll have to ask that question. My policy has 3.5 million for civil responsibility and 1.5 million for legal defense, but I'm not sure if the legal coverage includes rentals. I also have home owner's insurance but I don't know what all that covers.

I carry the contact info with me for the super duper lawyer I recently used and we have already had the discussion - he is my lawyer for life (within Mexico). He is expensive - but he is good. We WhatsApp'd today actually and I'll see him next Tuesday.

And I meant to say AARP (not AAA) in my initial post - and it does look like Avis (at least) offers a nice AARP discount in Mexico...


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

Don't assume a US name means US type rules, procedures and service. (Not that all customers are happy with car rental experience in the US either.) Over on tripadvisor, and in the old days on the Lonely Planet Thorntree forum, there have been many posts from disgruntled tourists who rented in Mexico with the familiar US brands and received terrible service. Franchises in Mexico are not accountable to the US company and complaining does no good. It may be that you have better luck. But buyer beware.
Disclosure: I have no experience with one of the US branded rental companies in Mexico. We have rented with EasyWay, a Mexican company in the Yucatan, based on good reviews. We were happy with them. I know that's no help to you in your current location, but it's worth asking around.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I've read some complaints about Hertz here in Cancun, I don't recall exactly, it was about people ending up paying more than they expected.

I was wondering why you want to rent a car at all, since you have one?


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

I had a look and I like Anne's suggestion of "Easy way". I will likely give that a shot.

Realistically / comfortably Cancun is a 3 day drive for me. Maybe Veracruz / Merida / Cancun. That is fine for my ultimate trip but for now I was thinking a 3-4 night exploratory trip. I would fly in and drive around. I wasn't even going to book a fancy hotel. I kind of had my eye on something in town (Wydham Garden Cacun Dowtown) or somethin like that. I really don't want this to be a vacation.

(My replacement keyboard has arrived !!)


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Oh I see, somehow I thought you were renting where you were and going to drive to Cancun, and that makes so little sense I can't understand why I thought it.


----------



## Takingiteasy (Aug 12, 2021)

I rented and got gouged for gas and I don't know what else. The tank was less than 1/4 full when I got it but no where did it say that on my receipt. So, you come back with the same amount of gas and you get hit. Plus there were already some dings on the car and of course the easy way is to charge some more to the nob.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Cuernavaca Cancun is a long and boring drive for the most part, I agree, flying is way easier..and faster and cheaper...


----------

